
Ethiopian Airlines: Boeing 737 Crashes on Way to Kenya - pirocks
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-47513508
======
wtf42
BBC says it's the same modification of Boeing 737 MAX-8 as in Lion Airlines
crash and both crashes happened a few minutes after take-off.

So we have two crashes of brand new planes of a new 737 modification over half
a year, wow!

If these crashes have the same reasons (it seems so) then FAA would probably
force Boeing to recall these new planes (350 of them, not so much). And Boeing
might even lose some of pre-order contracts (~5000 planes).

How many other hidden problems like MCAS does this plane have? Last time two
crashes over half a year for a new plane modification happened in 1965 with
Boeing 727, but that was a completely new plane design.

------
brainpool
It appears that vertical speed was really unstable after take-off and that it
did not gain much altitude. Possibly a result of flaps and slats
misconfiguration?

[https://twitter.com/flightradar24/status/1104676048317362177...](https://twitter.com/flightradar24/status/1104676048317362177?s=20)

~~~
raverbashing
Still early to speculate, as a (very speculative) guess it could be an issue
with takeoff configuration incorrectly set or calculated (especially given the
altitude of the airport).

As a real world example
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanair_Flight_5022](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanair_Flight_5022)
but I guess the 737 has a better alarm

------
ReptileMan
Looks eerily similar to Lion's Air. Seems like the whole freet should be
grounded for a while.

------
pirocks
Flight radar states that it was a 737 max 8 and the crash seems to have been
shortly after takeoff. Seems a awful lot like the lion Air crash a few months
ago. [https://www.flightradar24.com/data/aircraft/et-
avj#1fc0cdb5](https://www.flightradar24.com/data/aircraft/et-avj#1fc0cdb5)

------
bekman
Another 737 Max crashes in months, both after takeoff and both brand new,
something is not right here.

------
bibyte
There were 149 passengers on the plane but still no info about any survivers.
That's just horrifying. I wonder how many people in history have survived a
plane crash.

~~~
FabHK
Wikipedia has a macabre, but informative list of _sole_ survivors of plane
crashes:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_sole_survivors_of_airl...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_sole_survivors_of_airline_accidents_or_incidents)

------
pella
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19353059](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19353059)

------
jokinko
family of Slovakian vice prime minister was on board.

